# Top 5 compound bows of all time



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Top 5 bows of all time*

Here's what I would say:

Martin Scepter II
Hoyt UltraTec
Mathews Switchback XT
Martin Cougar 2 (from the late 70's)

Can't really think of a 5th...


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Mathews Conquest Pro

Legacy

Hoyt/Easton: Rambo :wink: hey, it made a buncha people wanna buy a bow I bet.


----------



## kcarel (Jan 19, 2009)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Here's what I would say:
> 
> Martin Scepter II
> Hoyt UltraTec
> ...


I'll help you, Hoyt Raptor! :thumbs_up

I agree with the SBXT. I love it!


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

dont know if i can think of five but the mathews switchback bows and the bowtech allegiance are all time greats imo...hunting bows anyway


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Bowtech Allegiance
Martin Scepter line

No others that are worthy yet... However, after a few years, I bet my APA bows will be on top of the list!


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

Mathews MQ1
Bowtech Allegiance
PSE X-Force
Darton Maverick
Elite Synergy


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Here's what I would say:
> 
> Martin Scepter II
> Hoyt UltraTec
> ...


Yeah, Martin Scepter II for sure. It still holds the world's most important archery record - full fita of 1414 points, since 2001.....


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bowtech patriot, Hoyt katera, Whisper Creek innovator pro, & stealth, 
Ross cr31. Shot them all didn't own the bowtech though.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Pearson Spoiler

first bow to shoot over 300fps


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Among others in the "influence" category...

1st riser cut past center-shot - PSE CF 6/7? 
1st popular machined riser - PSE Mach series?
1st to use synthetic cable systems - Hoyt AIM series? 

1st popular 1-cam - the first Mathews solocam
1st shoot-through cable system - Martin Fury-X 
1st hybrid cam - Darton?


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Scepter II*



Dado said:


> Yeah, Martin Scepter II for sure. It still holds the world's most important archery record - full fita of 1414 points, since 2001.....


Heck yeah! Plus, it just has one of the best looking risers ever aesthetically, at least to me. With the same geometry (43" ATA and 8" BH), and basically the same cams (Fury-X vs. Furious-X), it may as well be a Scepter IV.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

Bear Whitetail hunter-opened the doors

Mathews MQ1-changed things, look at bows the year mq1 was released and the year after...nuff said

PSE X-Force-new technologies/shootable speed

Mathews MQ32-made sub 35 inch bows the norm

that's my 4


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Bear Whitetail II

Mathews MQ32

Hoyt Ultratec

Bowtech Allegiance

Mathews Switchback


----------



## anythingoutdoors (Jan 12, 2009)

Influence on the industry?

#1 by far : Bear Whitetail (couple of versions, round wheel and modular cam)

#2 : Hoyt Rambo...likely did more for the exposure of modern archery (along with the movie) than any other bow ever made.

#3 : Pearson Renegade...one of the biggest sellers of all time as it came in at the right price point with the right features at the right time.

#4 : Actually a group of bows that were intro'd within 2 years of each other: High Country, Pearson Spoiler and the similar version by XI. These started the short ATA, high velocity, high letoff craze.

#5 : Mathews single cam bow.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

*Here's a stab ....*

Martin Warthog (1st generation, as seen on Dukes of Hazzard (I think) whatever that bow was, it got a lot of people interested in archery in the 70s.)

Bear Whitetail II (thousands sold)

Jennings Carbon Extreme - early entry into the speed race

Martin Onza - precursor to the Hoyt Tec Risers

Martin Scepter & Hoyt ProElite - target precision

Ok that's more than 5, but I have one more: Martin Fury - still the best looking & balanced riser in my opinion


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*In order*

1 All of the Hoyt Elite series bows since 04
2 Mathews conquest series since there conception 
3 Hoyt Alpha Max 35
4 Mathews Switch Back
5 all Elite bows since 07


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

I would have to say that the Mathews Switchback and the Bowtech Guardian and the PSE Xforce would be in the top 3 of the last 5 years?


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Allen Compound

First Onieda

Hoyt Ultratec and varients

Mathews SB and varients

Hoyt Vectrix and successors


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

The whole thing really started en masse with the Jennings, Carroll, Golden Eagle, PSE, and Bear lines. Once proven on the field of competition, the bowhunters came on board the compound bows flourished.


----------



## X-Tech (Nov 13, 2008)

No order here:

1. Mathews MQ1 for the parallel limb idea
2. Mathews Q2/Q2XL for bringing riser dampening to the fore front
3. Bowtech Guardian and similar: Think we're going to see more of this (Hoyt's 'extended' limb pocket)
4. Darton ? for the current cam trend

*Have to get back on #5!


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Top five bows of all time*

For me it's about bows who really showed to be excellent over time, not nescessarily about pioneering.

1. Hoyt Ultratec
2. Martin Scepter II
3. Hoyt Proelite
4. Bowtech Old Glory
5. Mathews Switchback XT


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Probably :
Bear Whitetail
PSE Mach Flite 4
Mathews Z-Max 
Mathews Conquest
Mathews MQ-1
I know you said 5 but I'll add the Switchback to for good measure


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

In this order

1. PSE Dream Season
2. Switchback XT
3. Scepter II
4. Ultra Tec
5. MQ1


----------



## TMAX (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's my top five...

PSE POLARIS- It was affordable and I shot my first archery buck with it.
PSE MACHFLITE 4R- Man, I shot that bow good
Hoyt SUPER SLAM- Back then, I loved that grip.
Carroll INTRUDER- I learned something about impulsive spending with this bow
Mathews SWITCHBACK XT- SWEET, 'nuff said.

There have been others (including Hoyt Tenacity, Havoctec..Mathews MQ32, ZMax,Drenalin, Prestige,DXT) but those above stand out in my mind.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Going way back 

Late 80's early 90's 
Hoyt Pro Medlist
Pearson Spoiler
PSE Mach 5&6
Septer Series from Martin
New Dream Season


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

During my relatively short archery history, in no particular order:
Cardiac
Synergy Xtreme
Switchback XT
Tribute
GTO
hopefully, my inbound Aigil tops the list...


----------



## 3shot (Dec 24, 2008)

top five huh for me anyways

1. mathews switchback xt ( i dont like mathews but cant argue this bow mathews best bow to date)

2. bowtech alliegence/tribute (toss up for me owned both an absolutly loved them. damn why d i sell them )

3. diamond black ice ( yep call me crazy this bow is so comfortable, affordable, easy to shoot, great specs for what i do, just as nice in my opinion as my bowtechs were.) ill take heat from that pic:laugh::laugh:

4. pse x force ( looking at it from an inovative piont of view this bow is on top. ahead of its time spec wise. i have a hard time shooting this one but i do believe with the intro of this bow over the last 2 years or so most people regaurdless of what you shoot or suport for a bow manufacture gained tons of respect for this bow) cant argue the talk it gets..

5. i dont have to much expieriance with martin at all, high country iv owned but back in the day(too many problems now days) hoyt unfortunatly only owned 1 and it was not a bow that would ever say ya ill own another or this is the bow for me but was still a great bow, i am very interested in elite. i have shot the gt 500 among others and loved them but never owned 1 

so for my final pic i got nothin :bounce: :bounce: just my personal preferances


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

my top five bows of all time would have to be

Hoyt Ultra Elite
Mathews Switchback
Bowtech Gaurdian
PSE X Force
Hoyt Vectrix

Honorable Mentions - Hoyt Razortec, Mathews Drenalin, Bowtech Admerial, Hoyt Alphamax ( these two need sometime before they make the best of all time list), Hoyt Trykon, Hoyt Ultratec, etc.

as you can see i am very hoyt heavy but i also think in the last ten years of archery they have pushed the envolope so much, all companies have. my list is really comprised of bows that i think really made the industry go wow. they are all fine bows that i would love to own, unfortanly i only own one of them, my top of the list, the best all around bow for hunting, 3d and indoors IMO.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

1. Bear Whitetail
2. Mathew Conquest (Pro, Apex, etc.)
3. Mathews Drenalin LD
4. Martin Scepter II
5. Darton S2500
6. Martin Bengal or Onza


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Switchback
Kodiak Titan 34
Wheeler Microraptor
Guardian
Old Glory


----------



## ManiacWight (Jan 7, 2009)

In my area over the years the Conquest and the Ultratec where the bow that the shooters always had.


----------



## brandon_ (Jun 22, 2008)

It may not be the most high tech, fastest, quietest, or best shooting bow ever made, but I feel the PSE Nova needs mentioning not for itself as much as for how many people it's provided an affordable door into archery for.


----------



## oxberger (Nov 18, 2008)

martin cougar mag.

hoyt trykon

mathews lx

mathews dxt 

genesis


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

1 Hoyt UltraTec
2 Mathews Switchback
3 PSE Nova
4 Bear White tail
5 the mighty Genesis !!

IMO these are the most versitile, dependable, and durable bows ever made
:darkbeer:


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Jennings 4 Wheeler - The first Compound to really make an impact on the market.
Jennings TStar - Simple 2 wheel design that solved many of the tuning and timing problems of the 4 wheelers.
Hoyt's early AIM designs (Pro Vantage etc.) - Got away from the steel cables weight.
My favorite - Hoyt Supertec's


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

My list would go something like this.
Switchback
Conquest 4
Apex 7
conquest 3
MQ 1
and the one that started it all Jennings model T :thumbs_up


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Hoyt AlphaMax 32 (Favorite Hunting Bow to Date)
Hoyt Ultra Elite or UltraTec (Most versatile bows out there)
Mathews LX (Best Mathews built to date, and one hell of a shooter)
Bowtech Allegiance (Second favorite hunting bow to date, easy to shoot)
Bear Whitetail's (Well these bows from all the different varations of it probably brought more people into the sport then any other model to date)

Just my .02


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bear Whitetail II - just on pure sales
Mathews LX - Best bow EVER
Elite GTO
PSE Xforce - Although Im not a fan, without this bow, we wouldnt be where we are today!
Bowtech Extreme VFT


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

*Top Hunting Bows*

Mathews Switchback/S2
Bowtech Ally
Mathews MQ1
Bowtech Tribute
Allen Compound


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

These would be my top 5
1> Martin scepter II
2> Bear Whitetail hunter " my first ever bow"
3> Jennings buckmaster
4> pse nova - these things have been arounf for a while
5> matthews switchback

These bow's I personally impacted the archery world.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

I can't believe no one else has acknowleged the Genesis
It has probably introduced more people to our sport than any other bow besides the recurve.even in the short period of time it has been in production.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

Mathews Switchback
Hoyt Protec
PSE X Force
Hoyt Katera
Bowtech General


----------



## andy stowe (Nov 9, 2007)

Big Ragu said:


> 1 All of the Hoyt Elite series bows since 04
> 2 Mathews conquest series since there conception
> 3 Hoyt Alpha Max 35
> 4 Mathews Switch Back
> 5 all Elite bows since 07


x2.excellant list.Have to find room for martin sceptre and drenalin series.


----------



## skipper26 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mathews MQ1
Mathews Q2
Bowtech Allegiance
Hoyt Alphamax 35
Bowtech Admiral

JMHO


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

mmm... in no order

Mathews MQ1/MQ32
Mathews switchback
Hoyt pro/ultra tec * pro/ultra elite - (looks like the vantage might take over)
Bowtech Tribute
Hoyt Alphamax


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

j3dgu said:


> Allen Compound
> 
> First Onieda
> 
> ...


Here is the first one to recognize the Allen Compound!!

My List:

1. Allen compound
2. Jennings T Star
3. PSE Flite Series with cut out riser.
4. Mathew's First Solo Cam Bow
5. Martin Scepter 2 with Fury X cams.

Arrow


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Carroll's 2300 4-wheeled compound
Astro Regency
PSE Laser Magnum
Hoyt ProVantage
Merlin NOVA, & Supernova


Narry a "slam cam" among them......
field14


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Hoyt AM32
Hoyt Vectrix
Elite Z28
Bowtech Gaurdian
Mathews SB XT


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Heres my 5
1. Bowtech Tribute
2. Bowtech Guardian
3.Bowtech Allegiance
4.Hoyt Turbotec
5.Hoyt Vectrix


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

In case you were wondering here are the top 6 vote getters so far...


Mathews Switchback 21 votes
Martin Scepter II 12
Bear Whitetail II 10
Bowtech Allegiance 10
Mathews MQ1 10
Hoty UltraTec 10

Pretty impressive list of bows. I am surprised that the Switchback has such a big lead. All told 73 different bows received votes.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Best bows of all time*

Yeah the Scepter II was and still is a shooter for sure. But I have to admit that the S4 is balanced even better than the Scepter II, which is an accomplishment in itself.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm going to have to say Mathews Switchback. In my area everyone knows this bow. And I would have to incude the Hoyt Ultratec.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

in the target world i'd say

mathews legacy and conquest, which mathews target shooter DOESN'T shoot one?
hoyt ultratec and prostar
martin scepter shoot-through bows


----------



## applex (Jan 29, 2009)

Allen for adding wheels
Jennings t-star for going from 6 wheels to 2
The original High Country which was the first short(40 inches) high letoff(Over 50%) bow---which was made with martin cougar mag parts
Alpine silverado for being the first machined riser
Alphatec for being the first tec riser bow

Thanks to Bob Allen,Tom Jennings,Spencer Land, Bob Proctor and Randy Walk


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

hoyt proelite, hoyt vantage elite...my two favorite of all time!..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## crambone34 (Dec 27, 2008)

switchback xt
ben pearson.. pearson spoiler
hoyt pro vantage
pse mach 6 or 8
bowtech alliegence

..other shout outs would be....martin cougar mag,jennings carbon extreme,high country supreme,point blank riptide,,and many more.


----------



## Hkdfrlife (Sep 25, 2006)

*Best 5*

Allen Custom (started it all)
PSE Citation ( first 4 wheeler with adjustability)
PSE Laser line/jennings Model T (First 2 wheelers)
Pearson (First shootable "cam" bow)
Mathews single cam


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Bear White Tail.
Darton Maverick.
Mathews Switch Back.
PSE Nova
Mathews MQ1


----------



## duct tape (Mar 2, 2009)

Mathews Genesis - allowed my sons to grow with their bow and shoot first black bears.

Mathews LX - nothing I've shot since I've liked more, but still looking


----------



## holycow1972 (Mar 16, 2008)

*bows*

not in any particular order...

Mathews Switchback
Bowtech Tribute
PSE XFORCE
Ross Cardiac (original Ross)
Hoyt UltraTec


----------



## Jgrund07/OH (Feb 11, 2009)

What about the mathews DXT?


----------



## Swamp Rabbit (Jun 19, 2006)

*my 5*

Whitetail II
MQ32
SWB XT
X Force SS
Admiral

Honarable Mentions Hoyts best bow to date: AM 32


I like short ATA. Makes them easy to move in thickets and in the stand.


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

I cant believe how many of you are not including the darton maverick in your top 5 with the cps cams. Its probably one of the greatest bows of all time. My 8 year old darton maverick is still faster than alot of todays bows and smoother. Its faster than the am35 and definately alot smoother. And its a 8 year old bow. How many bows from 10 years ago and say they still have what it takes to compete and out perform some of the top bows of today?


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

As far as the impact on the archery industry/tournament scene:

Mathews Conquest series
PSE X-Force
Bowtech Allegiance
Hoyt Vantage Elite
Mathews Switchback XT


----------



## mr59x (Mar 18, 2005)

1.Hoyt ultratec
2.Martin cougar
3.Mathews conquest
4.PSE X-force (for it's ground breaking tech)
5.Martin scepter


----------



## xxSPOTTSxx (Mar 4, 2007)

Martin Cougar
Hoyt Super Slam
PSE Nova
Bear Whiteail 2
HC Archery 80's 90's


----------



## John from NY (Feb 29, 2004)

Bear Whitetail/Whitetail II (legendary in its day)
PSE Mach Flite 4 (a beast in its day)
Mathews MQ1 (a romance for many)
PSE X-Force (speed,speed,speed)
Alphamax 35 (just because it's my current bow LOL)


----------



## Riguy99 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Buying a Bow*

Hey Guy's

I'm 13 and im loking for a great but cheap bow to buy i need around 80-90 pounds of draw.

plz reply

Thanks


----------



## mnshortdraw (Mar 6, 2006)

Allen
Oneida
Bear Whitetail
Switchback XT
Allegiance


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

Bear Whitetail
PSE Mach Flite 4
Matthews Switchback
Bowtech Allegiance
PSE X-force


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

In no particualr order...

Darton SL-50
PSE Nova
Mathews MQ-1
Mathews Switchback XT
Hoyt UltraTec


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Bear Whitetail
Pearson Spoiler
High County Safari
Carol Intruder
Mathews Switchback


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

*Top 5*

Mathews MQ1
Mathews C4
Hoyt Utratec
Hoyt Proelite
Hoyt Protec
and not in any paticular order either.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Carefull I might be dating myself.*

I think of the bows that opened the doors to what we have now.
American bows
Astro bows
Bear whitetail II
Jennings T star
Browning Accelerators
Bear Polar II
Proline Matchpoint
Proline Tsunami Vegas Edition
Allen
Lots of you guys remember these.suffering through the slow years.
How many deer have you shot with these relics-LOTS!


----------



## Akhutr (Jan 22, 2007)

Old Allen
Jennings 4 pulley bows
Early PSE 2 wheelers
Mathews Switchback
PSE X Force


----------



## KTMRacer (Dec 21, 2006)

Most of mine are based when I was first getting into archery. Not that they were or werent that good....they were the ones I wished I had.

1.Jennings T Star
2.High Country Sniper
3.Pearson Spoiler
4.PSE Mach 4 R (the recurve limbs were sweet and it had a white string with yellow serving)
5.Mathews Z Max (the one cam that switched a few of us away from 2 cammers)

Some honorable mentions:
Oneida Screaming Eagle
Macpherson Ultimate Eliminator
Hoyt Pro Force (ugliest camo ever but that made it cool)
Oregon Nitro (the Elite of its day)
PSE XSR 36 (first bow that I can recall that was under 40" ATA)


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

Mathews SBXT 
Hoyt Ultratec
Bear Whitetail
Bowtech Tribute
Mathews Q2/SQ2


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

dgmeadows said:


> Martin Warthog (1st generation, as seen on Dukes of Hazzard (I think) whatever that bow was, it got a lot of people interested in archery in the 70s.)
> 
> Bear Whitetail II (thousands sold)
> 
> ...


When was the Jennings Carbon Extreme released? I have one that I would like to sell. What price do you think it is worth.


----------



## mule659 (Aug 25, 2008)

These are my favorite bows I have owned...actually it is all the bows I've owned lol. 

1. Bowtech Guardian
2. Bowtech 82nd Airborne
3. Elite Synergy
4. Hoyt Vtec
5. Jennings Buckmaster Hypertech ( killed my first deer with it )


----------



## Nightimer (Jan 22, 2003)

Original Martin Firecat
Sceptre 2
Hoyt Ultratec
Allegiance
Guardian

In my opinion these were/are all great bows.


----------



## elkaddict (Feb 9, 2005)

1. Guardian
2. 82nd
3. Allegiance
4. Switchback
5. Patriot (>2002)


----------



## BowProTN (Jun 11, 2008)

Here's my 5...no order

Bear Whitetail
Switchback XT
Hoyt UltraTec
Allegiance
PSE Stingray

I truly believe the AM 32 will join that list.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Of all Time??? 

Jennings Arrowstar
Hoyt Provantage
PSE MACH 5
Hoyt Pro Elite
Whatever bow you had the most confidence in and shot the best.


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

1.Mathews MQ1
2.Mathews Conquest Apex
3.Mathews Conquest
4.Hoyt UltraTec
5.Hoyt AlphaMax 35


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

Hoyt FPS Plus
Hoyt Defiant
Darton SL 50 Mag
High Country Sniper
Mathews SwitchBack XT And Im really Loving my new Mathews Mcpherson series XLR8 so much Im going to order another one tomorrow 50lbs all black.
:darkbeer:


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*My 5*

Allen 
Jennings Unistar
Browning Mirage
High Country Sniper
Mathews Conquest


----------



## 1DX (Aug 11, 2005)

Hoyt Katera XL
Mathews LX
Pse Jet Flight
Darton SL50
Martian Slayer


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*I know of 5 good ones !*

1 Hoyt Protec with 3000,4000 or LX limbs 

2 Hoyt Ultratec with 3000 limbs

3 Martin Sceptor 4

4 Martin Mystic 

5 Hoyt Katera XL


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

5-Darton SL-50 (Everyone had one)
4-Pearson Spoiler (The link from the past to the present)
3-Mathews Z-Max (No Question the best bow available when it arrived)
2-Bowtech Allegiance (The bow I still compare all other bows to)
1- To Be Determined


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

mathews reezen
mathews dxt
hoyt pro elite 
hoyt ultra elite 
mathews apex 7
mthews conquest 4


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

My list goes like this:
1) Switchback
2) DXT
3) LX
4) SBXT
5) Diamond Hornet when Diamond was not part of Bowtech.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

1}Switchback
2}Envy
3}Tribute
4}Z28
5}GT500
6} Maybe Vanquish????


----------



## TX Rattlesnake (Jan 4, 2007)

1. Bowtech Allegiance
2. Elite E500
3. Mathews Q2
4. Darton Maverick
5. Elite XXL


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bowtech allegiance
bowtech allegiance
bowtech allegiance
bowtech allegiance
bowtech allegiance


any questions?


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I would have added the allegiance to my list but it just wasn't as good as a bow as the others... Sorry!


----------



## hakenslaven (May 17, 2012)

I know this is from 09, but an interesting subject. Of bows i have personally owned the top 10 would be:
1. Hoyt Maxxis 35
2. Hoyt Maxxis 31
3. Prime Centroid
4. PSE Baby G
5. Darton Impulse
6. Mathews MR7
7. Mathews DXT
8.Bowtech Specialist
9. Athens Accomplise
10. Darton Lighting

Of Bows I have Shot but not owned:
1. Prime Impact
2. Bowtech 350
3. Hoyt Katera
4. Hoyt Vetrix
5. Hoyt Alphamax
6. Bowtech 82nd airborne
7. Elite Answer
8. Mathews Switchback
9. Bowtech Admiral
10. Mathews Blackmax Turbo


----------



## spyder30&turbo (Apr 27, 2013)

PSE DNA ,Hoyt alphaburner ,bear motive 6 , the original xforce .monster 6.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

for me the top 5 bow are:
1. hoyt alpha burner
2. bowtech guardian 
3.hoyt matrix
4.Mathews z7
5. prime bows cause of their cams


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Bear Whitetail should make everyone's list. if it doesn't, then you haven't been around archery very long. it may not have been the best but it paved the way for performance/affordability.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Bumping an old thread, I have a Mathews SBXT, Creed XS, and HTR...what is the current thinking on the Top 5 hunting bows?


----------



## BigMike1223 (Sep 21, 2013)

Be interesting to see how much everyone’s top has changed over the years.
High country machined supreme 
Hoyt ultra tec 
Hoyt ProTec 
Martin cougar elite 02-03 model with fury cams 
Pse decree hd


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

I am surprised that the Bear Whitetail II is on a majority of the list. I used one for years, not the best with today’s standards, but they worked. Picked one up at a yard sale 2 years ago. Still brand new and never been shot. Still had manual zip tied to string. Payed $15 for it..Some great early bows mentioned here..


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't been shooting long enough to really have the input as some of you veterans in the archery world but Here's my top five from the past 5-6 years of all the bows I've shot.

Elite Ritual
Elite Synergy
Elite Hunter
Obsession Phoenix
Hoyt Nitrum 30


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Bowtech experience 
Mathews halon 
Hoyt rx-1 
Pse x force gx or DNA (tie)
Bowtech invasion or destroyer (tie)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

elite e-35
prime rival
hoyt aphamax 35
hoyt crx 35
hoyt spyder 34 turbo


----------



## deerslayer985 (Jan 26, 2015)

Whats funny is a lot of these top compounds of all time are also listed in the thread worst compounds of all time....lol Just goes to show different strokes for different folks...Anyways my list would be only from what I have owned or shot so....
1. Bowtech Patriot
2. Bowtech Guardian
3. Hoyt Havoctec
4. Bowtech Black knight 2
5. Hoyt Tenacity 2


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

Switchback XT
Bowtech Invasion
Elite Synergy
Destroyer 340
Mathews Triax


these are just my favorites that I have shot in my short time archery hunting and trying out bows since about 2002


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Best "Old School"
Mathews "Switchy" XT
Bowtech "Ally"
PSE X-Force
Hoyt "AlphaMax"
Elite Z28 / GT500


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

pseshooter84 said:


> Bowtech experience
> Mathews halon
> Hoyt rx-1
> Pse x force gx or DNA (tie)
> ...


I would definitely throw the hoyt alphamax and hoyt carbon matrix/element as well as the Mathews dxt as they were all game changers. I guess a top 10 list would be easier, lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

3 of them are in my sig......the Ritual may be added soon!


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hoyt ALPHAMAX
Mathews MONSTER 
Mathews TRIAX 
Hoyt CARBON ELEMENT G3
Hoyt SPYDER


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Still have my Bear Whitetail hanging up in the basement.

Vote for the GT500, for a while Elites best all around bow.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

#1 2007 xforce hf 6 #2 PSE xpedite #3 PSE stealth #4 Mathews safari #5 hoyt carbon element tie with PSE DNA


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

#1 Hoyt
#2 MQ1

No other bows matter


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

My 5...
1-Bear Whitetail Hunter 
2-Browning Ballistic Mirage
3-Proline Point Blank
4-Hoyt Fastflight
5-Hoyt Rebel Intruder
Not to mention the Jennings Carbon Extreme & the Bear First Strike XL & XLRS


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

Martin Scepter II
Merlin Max2000
mq1
Hoyt superstar (with Don Kudlacek's wheel or cam system)
pse mach 5


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

The Mathews z series. Hoyt nitrums and the bowtech reigns have to be near the top.


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)

This is going back way more than 25 years but for me....

#1 Jennings Split T and #2 Oneida with the lever system. Then parallel limbs.


----------



## Self-Guided (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll agree with the Bear Whitetail (II)
and Pearson Spoiler
Game changer for me was the Mathews Shadow - early 80% let-off single-cam
Ones I haven't shot....Mathews Conquest and Elite 35 - seems like these bows have been part of their lines long enough to be mentioned.


----------



## fireman2019 (Oct 18, 2009)

1. Mathews Z Max...It was a killing machine and my first Mathews
2. Mathews Switchback XT
3. Hoyt AlphaMax
4. Golden Eagle Ultra Evolution 
5. Hoyt RX1 Turbo...so far it has been awesome!


----------



## tcking1953 (Feb 14, 2014)

1. Jennings Model I, first popular 4 wheel compound, Tom Jennings went everywhere building confidence and favor in his high quality bow. Allen held the patent, but Tom did the legwork.

2. Jennings Model T, the first two wheeled compound bow that featured brackets to hold the eccentrics. Spawned everything that followed.

3. Bear Pronghorn, first compound to feature a cam shape ( similiar to a number 6), other than round cams. Other companies started experimenting with new shapes.

4. PSE Centerflite risers, the first company to offer complete fletching clearance which made it possible to use any arrowrest.

5. HOYT Pro Vantage, the first bow to use completely synthetic strings and cables. Prior to this all bows used steel cables.

If I might make a 6th bow probably Golden Eagle turbo. First reflexed riser design.

7th PSE, first to offer machined aluminum risers.

8th Matthews solo Cam

9th Hoyt carbon risers.

10th. ????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Most are on my wishlist but 
I consider these as best designs ever.
In alphabetic order;

Barnsdale, Classic X
Bowman, Accuriser
Hoyt, and UltraTec
Maitland, Session Pro and Zeus
Martin, Couger and Scepter II
Mathews Conquest 4
Merlin, SuperNova
Ok archery, Absolute 38 and 40
PSE, Dominator and Moneymaker


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

1- Bowtech Black Knight II
2- Elite E35
3- Bowtech Allegiance
4- Hoyt Ultratec
5- Elite Answer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

stillern said:


> 1- Bowtech Black Knight II
> 2- Elite E35
> 3- Bowtech Allegiance
> 4- Hoyt Ultratec
> ...


Honorable mention to PSE X Force


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

1-*Browning Mirage*! Embarrassed many who "thought" there bow was fast and shot their bow against it through the chorno!.... and it was accurate as well! Bow technology took a leap with that bow. Even at 41" a/a, it was very short for it's time and had a much shorter brace than other bows at the time.

2- *DARTON Magnum Extreme* and *Maverick Extreme*. SMOOTH with good speed, easy to tune, Fantastic feeling grip with side plates removed, accurate and tough as nails! A hunting machine in it's day and wouldn't feel under-bowed sitting in a stand with one nowadays. The Dartons were, and still are the most under rated bows on the market! 

3- *PSE X-Force HF* Will be an all time classic that took archery to another level.

4- *PSE X-Force GX* A favorite among many that actually knew how to tune one. 

5- *PSE Omen* Both speed and accuracy..... if you can handle the draw cycle. Not for girly boys.

Had string material been up to snuff back then, the *Darton 500 MC (Lightning)* would be on my list, but with the string material back then, the dang strings would never stop stretching. Even compared to today's bows, the draw force curve for the lightning cam is impressive.

The *Darton 3800 deserves* honorable mention. Had they stuck wtih the CPS cams and had a modern version of the CPS like the PSE HD cam, it would be at the top of my list! I did not like the binary they replaced the CPS with. Not a fan of the floating yoke. And definitely not a fan of a cam that uses $40 modules to change the draw length. Thankfully, PSE put a rotating module on their Darton copy and called it the EVOLVE.... But still stuck with the floating yoke and two short cables you have to build or pay extra to have built when purchasing strings.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I would group the early Allen (because of patent being the first) Jennings for improvements and Bears for making them affordable and available to everyone!
Oneida (especially the Aero-Force) center shot, parallel limbs, and cam stops, mine shot 305 fps and very accurate
Browning Mirage
The Mathews single cam series
Hoyt Elite series
Hoyt Matrix/Element Carbon bows (especially the 2013 Matrix)
Prime


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think as time goes on, the PSE Evolve 35 is going to be popping up on these lists.


----------

